# bathroom ceiling



## barbaranna (Mar 9, 2007)

I need help. My bathroom ceiling gets mildew on it from time to time. I have to wipe it down with clorox and that seems to take care of the problem . Now the whole ceiling looks like a mess. It has mildew on it, spots all over but the ceiling also looks like it has small bubbles all over the ceiling. The bubble has a dot in the middle of it. I dont know if that is a small hole and water or moisture gets in there or not. After showering, it takes a couple of hours the bubbles go away and now i fee the paint peeling and chipping. I know i need to cure the problem. I think i have some of the steps down but dont know what to do first. Do I have to sand where the bumps are or the little hole in the paint? i know i would have to clean the ceiling with bleach. do I use a sealer for mildew? Is that the paint or do I paint after that. I only have a flat on the ceiling  now, and i know i need to use a semi gloss. please tell me the steps i have to take. i do not have any help,I'm a woman and not experienced but willing to try to fix it, cant afford repairman


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Barbaranna and Welcome to the Fourm:
You are exactly the reason the Fourm is here. There are many of us here who are thrilled to give helpful advise to DIYers.
Now, about your paint. I would sand the rough spots off, wash it down with bleach, prime it with Kilz 2, and paint it with a mildew resistant, semigloss latex enamel. Proper ventilation is the biggest enemy of mildew and mould. Even Wal-Mart has those items. I have used hundreds of gallons of Wal-Mart paint and haven't had a complaint yet.
We are always here so, ring us up anytime.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Mar 9, 2007)

Before goig through the needed steps for prepping and painting , you need to address the concern of why is the bathroom holding this much moisture. Why is it not being drawn out. From what you are describing I must wonder whether you have an exhaust fan system in the room. If you don't, I would highly recommend one be installed. (Don't buy the cheapest on either.) If you do have one then we must find out if it is actually removing the moist air or just running. I have repaired  several which were installed but were never hooked up to ductwork running to the outside envirionment. Instead they were buried in the insulation and of course not removing anything , just running.  One thing most people don't think of is where is the replacmeent air coming from when the fan is running. If the bathroom door is closed the only air to come in is from under the door . Not much volume. Leave the door open after showering with the fan on a good half hour or more. Takes a while to remove the large build up of very moist air. 
Zinnzer  Paints makes an excellent mildew proof paint called Perma White and it's tintable. (that's right ! Mildew Proof!) I have a bath that has no ventilation in it and use to have the same problem, Mold and spotting, constant washing of the ceiling etc. It has been five years since I used the Perma White and I haven't had that first problem pop up! Also, I used the Satin finish and it still looks great.


----------

